# Do any audio editors actually import MXML files?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

That's my question. Also does anyone know if there is a way to use them in FL studio?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

MXML is an Adobe format. Do you mean MusicXML? If so, start with wiki which suggests it works with many sequencers. FL studio doesn't appear to support MusicXML which is more of a score writing thing but will import midi and there are a number of packages for going from MusicXML to midi.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, I meant MusicXML, I just didn't want to type the whole thing. Thanks, I've been trying for awhile now to find an easy solution to editing individual midi tracks in FL Studio or someplace else other than Sibelius, because Sibelius' editing capabilities are rather limited. Thank you for the idea of sending MusicXML to midi, I hadn't thought of that yet.


----------

